# DSL-Modem Treiber



## Theeagle (10. Oktober 2003)

Hi,
ich suche einen Treiber für mein DSL-Modem.

Habe RedHat 8.0 und modem heißt AT-AR215 (USB-Modem).

LINK ZUR MODEM-HOMEPAGE 

Gibts da irgend ne möglichkeit das Teil zum laufen zu bekommen

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Blumenkind (10. Oktober 2003)

google.de, die Antwort aller Fragen.

Hier  findest du einen recht informativen Artikel.


----------



## Theeagle (10. Oktober 2003)

Danke dir!
Ganau sowas hab ich gesucht


----------

